# Puppy with a dewlap?



## MichelleMc (Mar 3, 2013)

My puppy trouble has always had this weird pouch of loose skin. Almost like he gained and lost a bunch of weight. Only on his neck nowhere else. Its hard to capture in a picture. Has anyone else had a dog with this? I know it isn't harmful or anything..just curious.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

That is normal, its just loose skin, still looks young, he will fill out a bit more and it wont be so noticeable


----------



## MichelleMc (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks. I know it was a silly question. I just have never seen that much loose skin on a pup. it over hangs his collar. 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Thorny (Nov 4, 2012)

It's a safety mechanism. If another animal were to bite him there, the loose skin makes it easier to pull away from the bite rather then the throat or jugular being punctured.


----------

